# Using 9-Volt Batteries to power anything?



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just curious- I have access to a large surplus of good used 9 Volt batteries. Has anyone used 9 Volts for anything at all? powering lights on a layout or anything else?


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

No, but two AA batteries are wired into my light tower at my yard. I might yet use a 9V when I do some further wiring.

-J.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Anytime I go to a trainshow I take one with me, just a quick touch to a locos wheels will let you know if it runs and how it sounds.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You must have a LOT of 9V batteries to consider powering your layout with them.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*9 Volt powering*

I started a new job about a month ago. I am still doing AV production, but in a Hospital environment now instead of being in a Corporate business envrionment...so we cycle through A LOT of 9 Volt and Double AA batteries. 

I am more interested in knowing if powering anything on a layout would be a possibility or if anyone has done anything like this? I have seen a few videos where people have run lights, etc. on battery power....

Just curious more then anything else. 

If it isn't a feasible idea- not to worry, we do have proper methods to dispose of the used batteries that we have.


----------



## cf7 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have an Atlas signal at each end of my 16' switching module that stays lit red 24/7 with a 1.5v AA battery. The first one lasted a year and a half!!
Now I'm going to wire up some 1.5v outside lights and plan to use a pair of D Cells wired
in series. I've already got 3 of these bulbs at one of my engine houses and just use 1 D cell. It produces enoght light to make it safe without over doing it.
Russ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

All my animated lights are on 9v circuits mounted under the layout...it's just easier and they last forever.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

my Digitrax throttles are powered by 9 volts batterers.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can power LED flashers with them.


----------



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

I think Ed could use some. After all he has a lot of power interuptions in New Jersey.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I used to use 9v for lights but found a wall wart that put out 9v and replaced it with that. My layout already had a provision for additional 110 outlets in the middle of the table so it was a 5 minute update.


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I used 9 volt batteries to light the marker light on the back of my cabooses. I put in a 3mm led jut above the door, then put a micro slide switch in the window of the other door and a 9 volt battery powers it and also adds some needed weight.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*9 Volt powering*

Lots of cool ideas in this thread so far... keep them coming. 

Midnight- can you post a few photos of what you are referencing in your post? I am interested in seeing how you accomplished this setup up with your cabooses... 



Midnight85 said:


> I used 9 volt batteries to light the marker light on the back of my cabooses. I put in a 3mm led jut above the door, then put a micro slide switch in the window of the other door and a 9 volt battery powers it and also adds some needed weight.



Shaygetz- Can you post some details on your under table light setup? That looks pretty cool as well. Did you build those light boards from scratch or did you buy them premade?


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

hoscale37 said:


> Lots of cool ideas in this thread so far... keep them coming.
> 
> Midnight- can you post a few photos of what you are referencing in your post? I am interested in seeing how you accomplished this setup up with your cabooses...


I'll be happy to but it will be tomorrow, I am just getting ready to leave the house now. I will get pics and post them tomorrow or maybe later tonight.


----------



## drinxbydapool (Oct 31, 2021)

this was very helpful, i remember melting the street lights on my ho layout years ago using the accessory terminals on the transformer. i now run o scale and do'nt want the same thing to happen


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Way to revive a 9 year-old thread.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Hey it helped someone out, so it's relevant

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

hoscale37 said:


> Just curious- I have access to a large surplus of good used 9 Volt batteries. Has anyone used 9 Volts for anything at all? powering lights on a layout or anything else?



I have a cpl of Pepsi machines that came with a hookup to a 9 volt battery so I'm using batteries on them.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Conductorkev said:


> I have a cpl of Pepsi machines that came with a hookup to a 9 volt battery so I'm using batteries on them.



Doh did not check when this was written lol.


----------

